# Solved: VXD VMM Blue Screen Fatal Error



## TennisWitch (Mar 1, 2001)

Hi,
I recently formatted and rebuilt my computer. I have all my programs running now, but I've been getting a blue screen fatal when I try to log onto the internet. It happens randomly, and I can't seem to find any conflicts. I restored the registry from 4 days ago, and I stopped getting the BS for awhile, then it started again. The exact error reads, "0028-C027504E in VXD VMM (06) + 000304E. I've searched the web for solutions, but everything that I've found has cost too much, and I really need to fix this at no cost. I am running Windows 98 SE, 300 mghrz Pentium II Processor, 96 RAM, with a 56K dial-up modem. Also, I have not yet been able to run Windows Update since I've rebuilt my computer, and have contacted Microsoft about this. They actually give free tech support for this issue, but no resolution has come forth as of yet. I have another thread going about this issue--I only mention here in case it may relate to the BS error. 
Thanks for all your help,
TennisWitch


----------



## tracer357#1 (Jul 19, 2004)

TennisWitch said:


> Hi,
> I recently formatted and rebuilt my computer. I have all my programs running now, but I've been getting a blue screen fatal when I try to log onto the internet. It happens randomly, and I can't seem to find any conflicts. I restored the registry from 4 days ago, and I stopped getting the BS for awhile, then it started again. The exact error reads, "0028-C027504E in VXD VMM (06) + 000304E. I've searched the web for solutions, but everything that I've found has cost too much, and I really need to fix this at no cost. I am running Windows 98 SE, 300 mghrz Pentium II Processor, 96 RAM, with a 56K dial-up modem. Also, I have not yet been able to run Windows Update since I've rebuilt my computer, and have contacted Microsoft about this. They actually give free tech support for this issue, but no resolution has come forth as of yet. I have another thread going about this issue--I only mention here in case it may relate to the BS error.
> Thanks for all your help,
> TennisWitch


maybe this will help you:

http://www.internettrash.com/users/invisibill/98vxdfix.html

also disable your virus protection for now you might need a update for it.

reboot into safe mode and run "scandisk" let your system check for problems.
also check your device manager for problems with one of your device drivers.

you could have a problem with your "video card" and might need the drivers updated.
also while you are at it run the "registry checker" you could have a bad registry key that needs to be repaired.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Try starting or restarting to a command prompt. You can select Start > Shutdown > Restart in MS-DOS mode if you like.

At the prompt enter:

*scanreg /fix*

If that isn't helpful try removing and reinstalling Dialup Networking from Add/Remove programs.

Be advised repeated registry problems (and this appears to be one: http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=145836) can result from faulty memory. You might want to try testing or swapping out that ram you have.

http://www.memtest86.com/

http://oca.microsoft.com/en/windiag.asp


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

I have almost the exact same setup as you, something to try if you wish. Right click my computer, click properties, click performance tab, click graphics. Put your graphics acceleration on the second of the four settings, apply, or ok. Your computer will need to be restarted, that is it. If this does not help, all you have to do is to go back through, and reset graphics acceleration to full. This is probably a little jerry rigging, but this worked for me on my machine.

Regards
IMP49


----------



## TennisWitch (Mar 1, 2001)

I ran scanreg/fix, and it seems to have worked, FOR NOW. Will keep you posted though, since it seems to reappear in a day or two. If it stays fixed I'll mark it solved in a couple of days.
Thanks, TW


----------



## TennisWitch (Mar 1, 2001)

IT'S BACK!
Any more suggestions out there? I'm going to try the fix posted on the link by Tracer. I did find some conflicts in the device manager. I think it's a modem conflict because it happens whenever I try to go online. Will keep you posted.
TW


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

What devices are in conflict?

You can try switching the modem card to a different slot. If you are using a PCI graphics card, that could be an issue too.

Also you can post your IRQs by running *msinfo32* and select Hardware > IRQs and then Edit > Select All Edit > Copy. They can then be pasted here for a gander.


----------



## TennisWitch (Mar 1, 2001)

Rollin Rag,
Here is the info you pointed me to:
0	System timer
1	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
2	Programmable interrupt controller
3	(free)
4	Communications Port (COM1)
5	Sound Blaster AudioPCI
5	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
6	Standard Floppy Disk Controller
7	Printer Port (LPT1)
8	System CMOS/real time clock
9	DSI WDM MODEM ENUMERATOR
9	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
10	Intel 82371AB/EB PCI to USB Universal Host Controller
10	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
11	Cirrus Logic 546X 1.70f
11	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
11	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
12	Logitech-compatible Mouse (PS/2)
13	Numeric data processor
14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
14	Intel 82371AB/EB PCI Bus Master IDE Controller
15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
15	Intel 82371AB/EB PCI Bus Master IDE Controller
Also, I posted a thread here: http://forums.techguy.org/t360286.html regarding a WordPerfect issue I think caused to whole issue. Also, the conflicts I referred to were actually VXD file replacements as described in the link sent to me by Tracer. 
http://www.internettrash.com/users/...l/98vxdfix.html I found them in the device manager, under driver details. Let me know what you think.
Thanks TW


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well it's not an IRQ conflict, I don't think you could ask for a better setup.

Is this blue screen intermittent or consistent? Granted scanreg /fix may help, but before you do that, can you make it repeat on most every boot up?

I generally remain silent on these so-called "vxd" fixes. They do no harm so I'm inclined to just let folks do them if they are of a mind to and see what happens for themselves. But generally it is fair to say they are not the answer to persistent vxd blue screens.

VMM stands for "virtual memory manager" -- and in my experience these fatals tend to result from hardware problems -- over heating or unreliable ram. In some cases you do see startup conflicts causing them (firewalls would be suspect), but this is the exception.

We can review a HijackThis Scanlog (http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/hijackthis_sfx.exe
) and see if anything stands out there, and you can also try "clean boot" troubleshooting -- which simply means minimizing your startups in msconfig to essential things like scanregistry and your antivirus.

I posted a couple of software ram testers, have you tried either of those?

And since you apparently have more than 1 stick of ram, you might try swapping out the smaller ram module and ensuring the bigger one is in the first slot closest to the cpu. This would leave you 64 mb for test purposes. 32 would probably run, but you will see a substantial performance hit.


----------



## TennisWitch (Mar 1, 2001)

Dear Rog,
I don't think it's a hardware issue. It started happening right after I installed Wordperfect (see above.) It happens randomly, including when I first boot up so I don't think overheating is the problem. I will look into the RAM test and get back to you, but I still think WP did this.
TW


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Have you tried uninstalling Word Perfect and leaving it uninstalled long enough to test?


----------



## tracer357#1 (Jul 19, 2004)

TennisWitch said:


> Dear Rog,
> I don't think it's a hardware issue. It started happening right after I installed Wordperfect (see above.) It happens randomly, including when I first boot up so I don't think overheating is the problem. I will look into the RAM test and get back to you, but I still think WP did this.
> TW


your biggest problem is the program that you just installed.

1. Run the System File Checker (SFC.EXE). You will be restoring Windows files from the installation .CAB files. You will need your Windows CD or the location of the installation files on your hard drive.

2. Start Device Manager in System Properties (Win+Pause or My Computer | Properties

3. Expand the trees in Device Manager so you can see every device in the system.

4. For each device, choose the Driver tab in Properties and press the Driver File Details button. Look for files listed as VMM32.VXD with another file name in parentheses following it. This means that Windows is using VMM32.VXD as a substitute for the file in parentheses.

5. Switch to SFC, choose to Extract one file, and type in the filename in parentheses. Click Start to begin restoring the missing file.

6. Type in the path to the Windows installation files in the Restore from box, and the location of VMM32.VXD from step 4 in the Save file in box. Click OK and the file will be restored. If you close and reopen the Driver File Details, you should see that the actual driver file is being used now instead of VMM32.VXD.

7. Repeat this procedure for each file that VMM32.VXD is emulating for each device. If you don't want to take the time to go through each device, here is a list of files.

vdd.vxd
vflatd.vxd
vshare.vxd
vwin32.vxd
vfbackup.vxd
vcomm.vxd
combuff.vxd
vcd.vxd
vpd.vxd
spooler.vxd
udf.vxd
vfat.vxd
vcache.vxd
vcond.vxd
vcdfsd.vxd
int13.vxd
vxdldr.vxd
vdef.vxd
dynapage.vxd
configmg.vxd
ntkern.vxd
ebios.vxd
vmd.vxd
dosnet.vxd
vpicd.vxd
vtd.vxd
reboot.vxd
vdmad.vxd
vsd.vxd
v86mmgr.vxd
pageswap.vxd
dosmgr.vxd
vmpoll.vxd
shell.vxd
parity.vxd
biosxlat.vxd
vmcpd.vxd
vtdapi.vxd
perf.vxd
vkd.vxd
vmouse.vxd
mtrr.vxd

HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\VMM32Files\. Most of them go in Windows\system but a few go in Windows\system\vmm32. You'll get error messages at startup if they're supposed to go in \vmm32. Just move them over in DOS if you have to. Or copy them in both locations to be safe...

see if this helps


----------

